# afección (ciencia)



## EliTrans

¡Hola! Necesito saber qué significa "afección" en el siguiente contexto (de un estudio medioambiental de la Bahía de Cádiz):

"La valoración de la afección a las especies de interés comunitario en la Bahía...".

¿Cómo se diría en inglés? "Condition","Effects"?
¡Mil gracias a quien me pueda ayudar!


----------



## InterpreterALE

In this context means *effect* (from the veb to affect).

*The evaluation of the effect on the species that have communal interest in the Bay*.

| A | L | E |


----------



## EliTrans

¡Muchas gracias por tu respuesta!

Lo único es que me suena raro en inglés sin especificar "the effects" ¿¿de qué??

Es para un estudio ambiental que se titula: "Estudio de Afección".

Effects Study? me suena raro...

¿A ver qué opinas? Gracias por tus comentarios.


----------



## avizor

Well intended that _afección_ is affection, damage, and _interés comunitario_ concerns to the EU , see the other thread.


----------



## EliTrans

¡Hola de nuevo! Entiendo que "interés comunitario" es de la EE. UU., pero todavía no veo claro el término "afección" en este contexto...
"Damage Study" doesn't sound right because it's too specific regarding negative effects, and "affection" in English means cariño...

Isn't there a specific industry term for this type of study in English? Thanks again to all for your help!


----------



## fisherwoman

Yo iría por:
La valoración de la afección a las especies de interés comunitario en la Bahía,..
The impact assessment on species of community interest in the Bay of Cadiz.
Saludos.


----------



## EliTrans

Tienes razón, fisherwoman, acabo de encontrar la misma respuesta: Impact Study, as in "Environmental Impact Study".
¡Mil gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## 0scar

Ya está resuelto pero _afección_ en este caso significa _afición_


----------



## EliTrans

Perdona Oscar, pero creo que  _afección_ no significa _afición _en este caso, sino "impacto" como hemos establecido. Gracias por el comentario de todas formas.


----------



## 0scar

Si es verdad, afección como dice el DRAE "
*5. *f. p. us. Impresión que hace algo en otra cosa, causando en ella alteración o mudanza."


----------



## avizor

I said *affection*, instead of *affect.* Pardonez-moi!!


----------



## surfotw10

0scar said:


> Ya está resuelto pero _afección_ en este caso significa _afición_



Afición es un hobby, un pasatiempo.
Afección viene de cómo algo afecta.

No puedes decir que una cosa significa la otra. Son dos palabras completamente distintas.


----------

